# Pretty awesome customer service



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I have problems getting the new bluetooth stack (AVRCP 1.3) to work with my bluetooth device in my car for a lot of apps, so I haven't upgraded to the newer versions of Jelly Belly. I wrote Satechi about it (the manufacturer)... I didn't really think I'd get a response, but I got this. Not only is this not a canned response, but it's pretty detailed, AND they offered to exchange my unit for a newer one. Talk about customer support!



> Dear Kimbo,
> 
> We are very sorry for any inconvenience this has caused and for not getting back to you sooner. When music is streaming via Bluetooth on the Soundfly View, two functions are utilized. One is A2DP and the other is AVRCP, as you seem to be familiar with. A2DP correlates with music streaming and AVRCP corresponds to the remote control function. The issue you've encountered is due to the View opening A2DP and AVRCP simultaneously when streaming music. However, in most versions of the Android OS these functions are not always in sync with each other. For example, when ending your music stream, AVRCP stops but sometimes A2DP doesn't stop.
> We basically had to choose one thing to focus on among A2DP and AVRCP when developing the Soundfly View. We chose to follow this AVRCP signal based on the fact that iPhone's A2DP didn't stop for 5~10 seconds after music stopped. Subsequently, at this point we decided to shift our focus more towards the iPhone's OS. As a result, the View's application of AVRCP is different than most Android phones (as they appear to have incorrect AVRCP protocol). However, we have recently addressed this issue in our latest revision of the product and are currently awaiting this new batch of units. I will notify you as soon as they are available, at which point, we will gladly exchange your current version with one that will fully support your Droid's Bluetooth protocol. If you have additional questions or concerns please let us know.
> ...


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> I have problems getting the new bluetooth stack (AVRCP 1.3) to work with my bluetooth device in my car for a lot of apps, so I haven't upgraded to the newer versions of Jelly Belly. I wrote Satechi about it (the manufacturer)... I didn't really think I'd get a response, but I got this. Not only is this not a canned response, but it's pretty detailed, AND they offered to exchange my unit for a newer one. Talk about customer support!


Yeah that's really some awesome customer support. Reminds me of a screen I bought a while ago, which I first found out 6 months (lol, yeah) after buying it that it had ghosting. So I went to the store were I bought it and they gave me a full refund! It really makes you glad when a company is being nice, which you usually don't expect for some reason,lol
Sent from my Trinity-powered maguro


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

mil0ck said:


> Yeah that's really some awesome customer support. Reminds me of a screen I bought a while ago, which I first found out 6 months (lol, yeah) after buying it that it had ghosting. So I went to the store were I bought it and they gave me a full refund! It really makes you glad when a company is being nice, which you usually don't expect for some reason,lol
> Sent from my Trinity-powered maguro


Exactly. It makes me much more likely to do with business with the company again. It's so refreshing to see, especially since I feel like most companies are just out to screw you.


----------

